

Pi: The context of the latest (continued fraction) record - RiderOfGiraffes
http://nbickford.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/pi/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Thisis a follow-up to the item here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1817610>

